# An Important Lesson



## MotherHensRoost (May 23, 2012)

I think I've learned an important lesson today. I've learned that the texture and feel of the yarn you are using is vital to the success of the project and especially to its completion. I recently did a Potato Chip scarf with a yarn that did not have any particular brand attached but suspect it was Red Heart. A nice shade of green but VERY rough feeling, hard on my hands, and just plain uncomfortable to work with. I could only knit for a few minutes and I'd put the scarf down and go on to something else. It took forever to finish because I hated working on it.

Yesterday, I started the same pattern with a lovely mohair that both looks good and feels good to the hand. I have already completed more of the scarf in a day than what I did in weeks with the rough yarn. And, what is more, I'm loving doing the project. It is turning out to be really pretty.

The moral of the story for me is that you need to use yarns that are both pretty and that feel good. It makes all the difference in the world to both the enjoyment of knitting the project and the speed with which you complete it.

Just food for thought. Has anyone else noticed the same thing? Just curious.

Maddi


----------



## GDW (Nov 3, 2011)

I have done this many times, so I am constantly reminding myself not to do this again!


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

Definitely! I choose yarns by feel as much as looks; if it doesn't feel good, I won't buy it. That's why I never buy yarn online unless I've been able to see and feel it "in person".


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Oh yes, I've done it and either not bothered to finish the project or finished and never liked it. Usually its cheaper yarns or sometimes just the colour.


----------



## MotherHensRoost (May 23, 2012)

OH good, I'm not nuts after all. Thanks for the replies.

Maddi


----------



## margaretcave (May 30, 2012)

No you are definitely not nuts - I have some cheap yarn that I thought was a bargain and I cannot stand the feel of it when I start to knit with it - hasve started many projects but abandoned them.


----------



## shayfaye (May 6, 2011)

Nope, you're not nuts. I do the same. Don't buy online as I have to feel it. Hurts too much the other way.


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

Oh I use all types of yarn. Yes, while the feel is most important there are things that I make that need to be a bit hardy. Bath Blankets for the floor is one. I have also made rugs for the pets to sleep on. 
Still if it was for something or someone important a better yarn is always the best way to go.


----------



## MotherHensRoost (May 23, 2012)

I also notice that the color of the dye in the yarns change the feel of it. Same brand, same yarn may feel different in the different colors. Very strange but true.

Maddi


----------



## Yarn Happy (May 13, 2012)

That is why I hate to buy yarn on line, I want to touch it! I will only buy on-line if it is yarn I know.


----------



## MotherHensRoost (May 23, 2012)

Yarn Happy said:


> That is why I hate to buy yarn on line, I want to touch it! I will only buy on-line if it is yarn I know.


Yes, I have made that mistake and been disappointed in some cases. It doesn't always turn out to be a bad buy but it sure is risky. I'm learning.

Maddi


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Yes, I am working on a scarf right now that my mom picked out for me to make for her and one of the yarns is a mohair. I dont like working with it its very very thin and hairy and sticks to everything and the ceiling fan blows it around when I sit in my recliner. I need to suck it up and get it done and off my needles. lol


----------



## MotherHensRoost (May 23, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> Yes, I am working on a scarf right now that my mom picked out for me to make for her and one of the yarns is a mohair. I dont like working with it its very very thin and hairy and sticks to everything and the ceiling fan blows it around when I sit in my recliner. I need to suck it up and get it done and off my needles. lol


I am enjoying knitting with the mohair. You are right about it being really thin but it sure is working up to be really pretty. Years ago I made a cranberry red mohair coat that was striking. It, however, was combined with a fingering yarn to give more stability. I held 2 strands together throughout. So that is a thought if you don't like working with the mohair alone.

Maddi


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

Amen!!!


----------



## fergablu2 (Apr 30, 2011)

I guess I'm just low rent. I wonder how many hundreds of skeins of Red Heart I've used in my life? It could be thousands.


----------



## shayfaye (May 6, 2011)

Nah, I bet most of us started with RH. I still like some of their stuff, so I am right there with you in the low rent district. Oh well, we get to spend our money on something else we like more. 


fergablu2 said:


> I guess I'm just low rent. I wonder how many hundreds of skeins of Red Heart I've used in my life? It could be thousands.


----------



## Stablebummom (Dec 5, 2011)

MotherHensRoost said:


> OH good, I'm not nuts after all. Thanks for the replies.
> 
> Maddi


Maddi-I'm the same way with fabric when I'm sewing! Getting that way with yarn now too!


----------



## MotherHensRoost (May 23, 2012)

fergablu2 said:


> I guess I'm just low rent. I wonder how many hundreds of skeins of Red Heart I've used in my life? It could be thousands.


No, I was not poo pooing Red Heart yarn. It is a good yarn and holds up really well. I have made a number of afghans, etc., with it that are still around 30-35 yrs later. I did get hold of some that is really harsh feeling. I don't know what will happen to it should I wash it and add some softener, I haven't tried that yet. I bought some "seconds" and I'm thinking that may have had something to do with it too. I have not even looked at the Red Heart baby yarns. Actually, I'm a great grandmother and pretty low-rent too.....lol. Sorry if I managed to insult you. Sure not intended that way. I just want something really soft to knit for my new baby.

Maddi


----------



## elaineadams (Oct 17, 2011)

jumbleburt said:


> Definitely! I choose yarns by feel as much as looks; if it doesn't feel good, I won't buy it. That's why I never buy yarn online unless I've been able to see and feel it "in person".


I often find the yarn on-line, including paying postage, is cheaper than in the shops, but I have this thing that the colour might not be as shown and the yarn might not be soft or easy to work with. So I spend a fortune on public transport and travel miles to find the right yarn for the project in mind....its a pity we can't email for free "swabs" of yarn to be sent prior to putting in a sizeable order. It would only take a couple of strands to know that is what we want.


----------



## grannygrey (Jun 13, 2011)

I so agree with you MotherHensRoost, the feel of the yarns do vary with different colours, and I think it is very strange too. This can be quite disappointing when you have a certain colour in mind to use.


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

MotherHensRoost said:


> ...
> Just food for thought. Has anyone else noticed the same thing? Just curious.
> 
> Maddi


To me working on something that is not pleasant would be like eating food that is rancid.


----------



## tatesgirl (Mar 27, 2011)

WOOL is the one yarn I like to feel traveling through my fingers and I REALLY like it.

Acrylics always feel "thready" and irritating to me. However, I knit them because a lot of people today don't know how to care for wool.

A couple of strange things (about me) is that once one of my projects is finished, it doesn't feel the same way it did while I was knitting it and I've also observed that I can readily crochet the acrylic that drove me nuts. Figure that out!


----------



## imaxian (Dec 17, 2011)

sometimes its worth swatching AND washing or blocking because I have had yarn (of unknown content) that felt harsh while working but became surprisingly soft after washing.


----------



## elsiemarley (Jul 27, 2012)

MotherHensRoost said:


> I also notice that the color of the dye in the yarns change the feel of it. Same brand, same yarn may feel different in the different colors. Very strange but true.
> 
> Maddi


Yes, I came to this conclusion years ago -- this happens even in the better quality yarn.


----------



## carenkelly (Apr 2, 2012)

Yes i have had yarns in the past that i didn't enjoy knitting in,But unlike you if i'm not enjoying it i don't carry on i just simply give the yarn and other spare wool i have too a charity,usually to a hospice or someone who knits for charity,like myself.that way it isn't a waste of money,as someone somewhere will benifit by it.Just because i didnt enjoy knitting in it ,someone else might love too knit it.So your not on your own. :-D


----------



## Minnow (May 8, 2012)

O h yes, i've learned my lesson the hard way too. I am just not able to knit with mohair however good the quality, so I don't. I buy yarns that feel good to my hands and that I enjoy knitting with. Colour plays a big part too. When the feel and the colour is right ( for me) then it is knitted with care and love and I suspect shows in the finished item.


----------



## Chainstitcher (May 6, 2011)

I am reminded of a poster that reads, "Life is too short to knit with cheap yarn!" that seems kind of yarn-snobbish to me, but I do believe it is a shame to spend time working on projects we don't enjoy. I tend to think it will get better as it goes along, but it never happens.


----------



## DURANDO (Sep 3, 2012)

The rough would be ideal for the crocheted purses or pouches I am making. If you wear a finished product close to the skin it must be soft to be appreciated by the owner. Many acrylic and mohair wool combinations are available since pure wool mohair tends to itch next to the skin. I am now making a shawl for a funeral this weekend in a variegated colors of mauve and it is very soft with some mohair in it. It is ideal for outings at the beginning of fall or as a scarf in the winter. You must be careful that the wool is the right weight or change crochet needles which will alter the size a bit. With this wool I'm using a 6 mm crochet for the shawl. Looks good so far after two days. Must finish today and sew dress to go with it for a funeral this Saturday for my dear ex-mother-in-law who taught me all I know about crocheting. She had the patience to make bedspreads and 6 foot tableclothes which I still have with crochet cotton no. 10. They are beautiful.


----------



## Yazzy (Jul 5, 2011)

Colour effects me too. I love knitting brights or pastels but beige, brown and some greys really slow me down


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

This is why I don't like buying yarns I don't know on line and the same with fabric. Some say that the Red Heart will soften after wash...well hasn't yet..makes for good back scratcher. Course Red Heart does have some yarns that are nice to the touch. Some companies are able to take Acrylic yarns and work them where they are really great and then there are the ones like Red Heart..ick!


----------



## thegrape (Nov 11, 2011)

It's one of the reasons I knit. One of the main reason I choose a yarn is usually the color followed by the texture.


----------



## brenco63 (Nov 10, 2011)

I have found that the feel and texture of a yarn is as important as the colour of it. 
A scarf especially needs to be soft to the skin otherwise I do not like to wear it.


----------



## cgcharles (Feb 23, 2011)

I noticed this all the time. I have two stashes. Good yarn and ick yarn.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Of course visual and tactile stimulation is a major part of our fiber craft work. I used to work with acrylics when they seemed to feel soft and the colors were spectacular. That was then. Today I find the acrylics irritating for the most part. They squeak and feel like plastic to me. Always reminding me of the toxic chemicals used to make them.

But even with natural fibers there are differences. And the dyes used will have an effect as they are too often chemically produced. How much dye is used will also have an affect on the feel of the yarn.

There is even a big difference between organically grown cotton and cotton grown chemically and/or with GMO seeds. The latter is rougher and unpleasant.

So, no, it is not your imagination of anything else that makes the differences felt when you are handling the yarn.


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

I wonder how many differences would be perceived with a blind touch test? 
No cheating by sniffing, either!


----------



## carenkelly (Apr 2, 2012)

:roll: I won't bye yarns either online unless i have brought it b4 from a shop,and i love my colours too.Especially all these new colourful yarns, like silver dream and cewec baby marino,and merino soft,and silver soft.I don't mind the beige and grey in these colours,as the wool isn't plain and has deferent shades in,it is exciting too knit with just to see the garment transform.But usually i stay away from dark colours.And i think in winter it is nicetoo have nice bright colours too wear as it cheers you and people around you up,on cold winter days.


----------



## cheyenne620 (Apr 17, 2012)

margaretcave said:


> No you are definitely not nuts - I have some cheap yarn that I thought was a bargain and I cannot stand the feel of it when I start to knit with it - hasve started many projects but abandoned them.


I just have to tell you that your cat reminds me of cat I had that was special to me. He died young, and we think neighbors poisoned him. They did not like that he was in out kitty. He was a loved kitty.


----------



## Ms43 (Aug 19, 2012)

I read once that if you're going to put your best into a project you should do the same with the material. It's not worth using cheap yarn. You get what youay for.


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

cheyenne620 said:


> margaretcave said:
> 
> 
> > No you are definitely not nuts - I have some cheap yarn that I thought was a bargain and I cannot stand the feel of it when I start to knit with it - hasve started many projects but abandoned them.
> ...


Oh, I'm so sorry! My neighbors chopped down my apple tree because they were afraid the falling apples would dent their car! Glad they moved!


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

Yes me too. I have found some yarns feel better knitted than on the skein. Plymouth encore is one. I like it much better knitted than just on the skein


----------



## J.thrush (Mar 3, 2012)

Texture and feel of the yarn is very important as well as the type of yarn or wool you use for your project. It will all determine the outcome of your project. To me it can be a challenge and an art in itself to get the right one for your pattern. This is something I haven't master yet to my satisfaction. In time it will come but lo I've knitted for a very long time.


----------



## Jean Keith (Feb 17, 2011)

Good old Red Heart has provided many of us the opportunity to perfect and enjoy our craft. Kinda like having champagne tastes on a beer pocketbook.


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

When I'm picking out yarns I love to be able to feel the yarn. I sometimes have to mail order because there are no yarn shops where I might be located at the time. I keep a log of the yarns I've used and loved and mail order only those yarns. When I'm starting a new project and looking for new yarn I like to stick my fingers into the skeins to see how it feels on my hands. I also will rub on my arms, particularly the back of my upper arm because it is more tender than my lower arm. When shopping for baby yarns I will rub on the back of my neck for softness. I've gotten some strange looks, but I've also caught others doing the same when they think I'm not looking.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Would you like to sell them? PM me if YES


margaretcave said:


> No you are definitely not nuts - I have some cheap yarn that I thought was a bargain and I cannot stand the feel of it when I start to knit with it - hasve started many projects but abandoned them.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Never made anything better!


Jean Keith said:


> Good old Red Heart has provided many of us the opportunity to perfect and enjoy our craft. Kinda like having champagne tastes on a beer pocketbook.


----------



## MPolaski (Mar 14, 2011)

I think the point here is that no matter the cost of the yarn, if it feels good to work with and feels good to wear, the article comes out better. Or maybe we just enjoy it more. I really don't care what I knit with -- wool, cotton, acrylic, bamboo, whatever -- as long as it feels good to work with.


----------



## Kuddles60 (Aug 28, 2012)

sure. no wonder. if the yarn doesn't feel good to the hands while you are working with it, how will it feel when someone wears it? one reason I don't really like to order yarn online... I like to feel it.


MotherHensRoost said:


> I think I've learned an important lesson today. I've learned that the texture and feel of the yarn you are using is vital to the success of the project and especially to its completion. I recently did a Potato Chip scarf with a yarn that did not have any particular brand attached but suspect it was Red Heart. A nice shade of green but VERY rough feeling, hard on my hands, and just plain uncomfortable to work with. I could only knit for a few minutes and I'd put the scarf down and go on to something else. It took forever to finish because I hated working on it.
> 
> Yesterday, I started the same pattern with a lovely mohair that both looks good and feels good to the hand. I have already completed more of the scarf in a day than what I did in weeks with the rough yarn. And, what is more, I'm loving doing the project. It is turning out to be really pretty.
> 
> ...


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

I have come to respect the different yarns and I try to keep a variety of yarns around. I have some linen yarn that was given to me years ago by a friend. I have not been able to work with it because of the roughness of the fiber.


----------



## Kuddles60 (Aug 28, 2012)

nothing wrong with Red Heart. many of their yarns are just fine. funny how each yarn is different.



fergablu2 said:


> I guess I'm just low rent. I wonder how many hundreds of skeins of Red Heart I've used in my life? It could be thousands.


----------



## Lovinknittin (Apr 2, 2011)

MotherHensRoost said:


> I think I've learned an important lesson today. I've learned that the texture and feel of the yarn you are using is vital to the success of the project and especially to its completion. I recently did a Potato Chip scarf with a yarn that did not have any particular brand attached but suspect it was Red Heart. A nice shade of green but VERY rough feeling, hard on my hands, and just plain uncomfortable to work with. I could only knit for a few minutes and I'd put the scarf down and go on to something else. It took forever to finish because I hated working on it.
> 
> Yesterday, I started the same pattern with a lovely mohair that both looks good and feels good to the hand. I have already completed more of the scarf in a day than what I did in weeks with the rough yarn. And, what is more, I'm loving doing the project. It is turning out to be really pretty.
> 
> ...


That's one thing which I always advocate also even for beginners. Enthusiasm is important.

That is why it is sad when local yarn stores go out of business. Those people give so much help, instruction, and have beautiful yarns.


----------



## Mariever (Jan 15, 2012)

I feel the same way but since I do a lot of knitting for our senior center where most of the yarn is donated I have to work with What I get. But if I do knitting for myself it is tue the feel and the quality of the yarn makes you enjoy the
knitting.
mariever


----------



## kathycam (Apr 24, 2012)

It is absolutely true that some yarns are much softer, even within the same brand. I find that the cheaper the normal price of the yarn, the harsher the yarn. That's why I am always thrilled to find the more expensive yarns on sale and will stock up, even if I don't have a project in mind yet.


----------



## Janina (May 2, 2011)

When I buy yarn I always hold the skein in my hand and squeeze it and touch it again and again and if I am not sure of the softness I don't buyit. Only once it happened that I thought it would soften after washing the garment and it did but not to my liking. So now, it has to be soft to the touch and I always take named brands like Red Heart and other brand names but it just have to be soft!


----------



## Serenity's Gift Cove (Sep 10, 2012)

Thanks for sharing your experience Mother....  I get what you mean... of course it is just as important to make sure the wool used has the right tension for the intended project....  Which can be difficult if you have left over wool, or someone gives you some but the label is missing.... 

It's really nice to "hear" that others get frustrated and make mistakes with their knitting...I used to get discouraged when a project wasn't going to plan.... thanks for letting me know it's o.k. to be imperfect...


----------



## rohohappy (Jul 5, 2012)

I have always found that using good yarn is always your better option. You can find good wool or wool blends are that are cheap if you look in the right place, ie; cascade,woolese, encore, etc. I find if I use cheap acrylic yarns the project when finished looks cheaply made. Good luck and enjoy knitting.


----------



## colonialcat (Dec 22, 2011)

yes I use so much Red Heart as most of what I make is for lap robes -prayer shawls. I now have a stash of it so I can keep on working on them Get some each month in different colors so
items made are bright and cheerful looking to give to shut ins or those in nursing homes etc. I find their yarn to always be the same in all skeins in texture softens up when washed also. hold up to the harder use it will get .


----------



## bpj (Oct 14, 2011)

I am like so many of the above comments. I do like to feel the yarn and if its not nice and soft I most of the time pass it by. I do love to knit with good yarn, but some of it just doesnt have the feel I like.I am the same way about cloth goods if it doesn't feel good I pass it up also.


----------



## RUSTYDANCER66 (Apr 1, 2011)

our group received some lovely colored yarn as a donation.All red heart, i started an entrelac blanket with red heart classic- i suspect this was an old old stash, i developed a rough ridge on my fore finger, tore it out, returned the yarn to the group's stash. there was some brushed yarn- red heart caress- i started over and was able to finish the project. the ridge is softening from lots of cream but i can guarantee that i will really feel the yarn donated or purchasing not just adore the color and price!


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

Don't give up on the one you made with Red Heart. Wash it in the washing machine and dry in the dryer. It should be soft after a couple of washing. I think Red Heart adds something to their yarn that washes out. I've made things with Red Heart that after I've washed them and put in the dryer several times the color is still like new and the items is really soft.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Clearly it is just not just cheap yarn...

I bought some pink "sock yarn" at my LYS for socks I wanted to knit for my diabetic doctor and it feels harsh in my hands..I am sure phycologically speaking this is why I keep putting off finishing it...and it was NOT cheap.

I am hoping it will soften up in the handwashing process.


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

I forgot to add that I wanted to make a really nice sweater for my sweet husband. Decided to buy some really expensive yarn thinking it would make a great sweater. But, after I finished the sweater, the color was inconsistent...looked terrible. So, discovered that some expensive yarns can be bad to knit with also.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Absolutely. Yarn choice is everything... Fiber, drape, crispness, twist, all are as or more important than color. You are learning through experience!


----------



## Pat FP (Nov 30, 2011)

I recently did a wingspan prayer shawl in the new Michaels brand yarn. Great colors but mt thumbs were rough as if I had been working with sandpaper, I find the


----------



## Pat FP (Nov 30, 2011)

Oops.... I find the red heart yarns to be much better nowadays


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

my test is touchy feely, and color. Then good for pattern I want to use.


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

I would love to be able to knit with Red Heart yarn cos it wears like iron, but it's just too hard on my hands. There's no point to knitting with a yarn that's going to make me have to stop knitting for a couple of days so my hands can recuperate.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

AuntKnitty said:


> I would love to be able to knit with Red Heart yarn cos it wears like iron, but it's just too hard on my hands. There's no point to knitting with a yarn that's going to make me have to stop knitting for a couple of days so my hands can recuperate.


Try Plymouth Encore... machine washable too, but so much nicer. And it doesn't cost a lot. Maybe $5 for a 100g ball.


----------



## hoodedmaiden60 (Mar 16, 2011)

And dont forget the needles too!!! The right kind of needles can make a big differeence too !!



Susie


----------



## Bettye (Aug 2, 2012)

I recently purchased some Red Heart for the color I needed for two small embelleshments on a hat. I did those, but the
yarn feels almost like steel wool. I have started to use it just to do some practice stitches, but it does not handle well at all. I may make a dog blanket, but chances are it will go in the next bag to the local women's shelter.


----------



## Scoot915 (Mar 25, 2011)

Oh boy do I agree with this! Once I was in search of a gift for a friends Grandmothers 100th birthday party and made her a lap throw in a week and a half. Years later I found myself stuck with a lot of yarn that was rough feeling and I didn't know what to do with it. Thought of the lap throw and decided to knit the same pattern using the yarn doubled thinking it would go really fast and at least the yarn would be put to use. Wrong!! It took me over a year to finish the blanket and the only reason I finished at all was because I made it a Ravelentic (spelling??) project.


----------



## GroodleMom (Feb 27, 2011)

MotherHensRoost said:


> I think I've learned an important lesson today. I've learned that the texture and feel of the yarn you are using is vital to the success of the project and especially to its completion. I recently did a Potato Chip scarf with a yarn that did not have any particular brand attached but suspect it was Red Heart. A nice shade of green but VERY rough feeling, hard on my hands, and just plain uncomfortable to work with. I could only knit for a few minutes and I'd put the scarf down and go on to something else. It took forever to finish because I hated working on it.
> 
> Yesterday, I started the same pattern with a lovely mohair that both looks good and feels good to the hand. I have already completed more of the scarf in a day than what I did in weeks with the rough yarn. And, what is more, I'm loving doing the project. It is turning out to be really pretty.
> 
> ...


When I fisrt started knitting I was not very knowledgable about the properties of yarn and I bought inexpensive yarns. I was never really happy with the results of all my careful work.
Now I am very picky about the yarns I purchase - I want to enjoy the process of knitting and feel good about the finished item - especially if it is to be a gift.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I was never like this before but I guess I'm becoming a yarn-snob. I can even spot acrylic yarn when someone posts a picture. Sometimes I can almost cry what beautiful knitting done up in acrylic what ashame. I don't like the feel of most acrylic yarns I can feel a oily touch.

One lady pointed out to me about another woman who lost her house because she had to have the best. This is a true story she lived in the same city that I do. This woman is now renting. I'm not that crazy at least not yet. 

So whatever yarns you can afford enjoy the process of knitting.


----------



## Alta Grama (Apr 16, 2012)

Yarn Happy said:


> That is why I hate to buy yarn on line, I want to touch it! I will only buy on-line if it is yarn I know.


What companies would you recommend buying from online? My only choice is Walmart where I live which says not much choice at all. What manufacturers has each of you had success with online purchases?


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

My favorite is WEBS


----------



## Knittingirlj (Jul 25, 2012)

Amen Sister! I just ripped out a sweater I was working on for my Hubby - I liked the yarn but hated the pattern. I have been working on it for over a year (only about 12 hours - so maybe procrastinating is better). Funny enough, it only took 45 minutes to unravel and rewind. The new pattern is so much more fun - quicker too. I am going to apply my "book rules" to my knitting - if I am not enjoying the book or project, I'm NOT got to force myself to finish it!!!


----------



## wickedangel (Sep 9, 2012)

this is sue from hurt va. i did notice the same thing myself. I was using a less expensive yarn from wal mart, my daughter loved the color. It was red heart, and the stuff was rough on my hands. I would knit a few rows and stop. Finally i quit using the red heart, and switched to another brand, same color, but much softer. I learned that if you toss the skein in the dryer( before you ball it), with a dryer sheet, it softens up. i have used this on so me other yarns and it has worked well. By the way dont you love the potato chip scarf? I made several and everyone loves them!


----------



## Hotsticks (Nov 22, 2011)

I,too, like the feel of the yarn, before starting a project. So I usually chose higher end yarns, however, even some the pricier yarns can feel harsh. For my grandkids I alway try and use yarn that is sturdy, but soft, which usually means acrylic of some sort. I prefer a blend of wool & acrylic such as Plymouth Encore. Universal yarns have come out with some very nice acrylics & acrylic blends that are pretty inexpensive. 
I love Noro's color ways, but always found it a bit harsh, so I stayed away from it, until I felt a shawl that was made with Silk Garden, it was soft and had a very nice hand to the fabric. Needless to say I have a sweater in the works. 
I think it can be said that every knitter has there preference as to yarn they use. No one should be put down about their choices. You just need to knit with whatever makes you happy , with whatever you can afford. Happy knitting to everyone!


----------



## Alta Grama (Apr 16, 2012)

grandmann said:


> My favorite is WEBS


Just had a quick peek at their website. Yummy. Good thing I don't have a lot of time today or my bank account would be overdrawn. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Louismom (Aug 7, 2012)

I just finished a sweater for a toddler knitted with a Red Heart Acrylic. The yarn (Camouflage) was so rough that I broke out in little bumps on my hands that itched terribly, like being bitten by mosquitoes. I had to finish knitting using white gloves. I washed and dried it and it softened up 
considerably. But never again will I use Red Heart.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

The moral of the story for me is that you need to use yarns that are both pretty and that feel good. It makes all the difference in the world to both the enjoyment of knitting the project and the speed with which you complete it."""
---------------------------------------
If you wash the red heart it will soften up nicely. One thing that needs to be taken into consideration is the fact that Red heart is not a costly yarn. Mohair would be much more expensive to knit and I agree it would be lovely. Some people nowadays can't manage to buy the more pricey yarn (I am not being sarcastic- but some are on a fixed income, or very low income )

I am also a Red Heart fan for certain projects. I love using it for afghans and have made about 30 over the past 3 years - all with red heart. I don't wash them before giving them away. 

However, If I use Red heart for scarves, hats or sweaters I always wash it before giving it as a gift. It even softens up quite a bit if I block it by laying it flat and spraying it quite heavily - and leaving it over night. 

-----------
I know there are a lot of people who HATE the yarn but I would hate to see people avoid using it if they are seriously watching their pennies. Mohair is WONDERFUL to work with and so are many other yarns -- I don't buy on line so don't get the sales -

I have used Red Heart for most of my coats of many colors and top down pullovers over the years.

just my opinion and I understand many people don't agree with me -- Designer


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Norma's Child said:


> grandmann said:
> 
> 
> > My favorite is WEBS
> ...


For people on limited funds check out Grandpa's Garage Sale on Webs. Usually you can find nice yarn for affordable prices.


----------



## Lemonstarburst (Jul 24, 2011)

I completely agree! I paid $15 for a skein of that ribbon yarn. Couldn't wait to have a scarf like the one I saw in the LYS. That was last December - ten months ago. It's only 1/3 of the way done, I HATE ribbon yarn. Who knew? lol Live and learn. If ya can't stand what you're doing, you'll find something else to do.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I am amazed at the amount of people who hate this yarn. I must be doing something different as I don't have trouble with my hands, I don't feel it is like wire, or that it is so hard it is unworkable. I am not trying to convince anyone, but for those who want to try it -give it a chance. It works for me and I have made a lot of my designs in red heart and have never had anyone complain - even sweaters, hats, scarves for my 8 year old grand daughter. 

I love using the more expensive yarns too but for those on a limited budget I hate to see so many negative posts about it when it does work for me. 

oh well. Designer


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

Choosing and working with yarns of a beautiful texture and feel plus colors of choice make all the difference to me.

I try and wait until the pricier yarns are on sale . There are some very nice yarns that are more reasonable and work up niceley. 

Its allot of work that goes into handmade items so my theory is get what you like. JMO


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I have not had to abandon a project because of rough yarn yet.. I can only afford the inexpensive yarns and they are great for lots of projects. The yarns that drive me crazy are the ones that split constantly I knitted with some yarn that was soft but had a very strong single strand of fiber running through it that did not stretch, it was a bear to work with and that strand would poke up and sometimes get missed so I would have to re-do my stitch..That 1 skein was almost $16.00 I was very upset.. then I have had yarn where all the strands want to go their own way. This was sock yarn at amost $8.00 a skein and I needed 2.. I would love to find a yarn that is nice to the touch when working with it... great to knit with.... and doesn't wipe out my budget... after all my mad money has to go for something other than yarn too... like.. hmmm gas, LOL


I agree with Designer1234... I would not be able to knit or crochet if it weren't for RedHeart yarn. I think we need to acknowledge the fact that there would be many of us that cannot afford the more expensive yarns all the time and with lessor priced yarns available it allows the pricier yarns to have a place to sell their product. We all do what we can to make our hobby fun and enjoyable.. I personally would be terrified of making a mistake with $20.00 yarn.. I don't feel the scratchyness of Red Heart.. and I know lots that love this yarn.. I guess I'm just use to it... LOL


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

Bought some lambswool and silk thinking it would be the ultimate in softness - not. Like cotton.
Back to my Stylecraft acrylic, £1.40 for 100g, soft, soft soft, lovely colour range and wears, as someone said, like iron.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

When I'm in a yarn store, I touch everything. If it doesn't feel good in my fingers, I know I'm going to hate knitting with it.

Hazel


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

Yes. I don't like working with Red Heart super saver yarn, Vanna White's acryllic yarn and Lion Brand's homespun yarn. I don't like the way they feel. Carlyta


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

I'm using Red Heart now on a baby blanket. It's acrylic and it softens up considerably after washing.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I just don't like to see the sentence "I HATE' red yarn, as some of us have no choice because of the price and some of us like me use it because we like it. 

It reminds me of the quilting world -when people who hand quilt don't really think that machine quilting is 'real quilting' . I am weird, because for my landscapes I used every kind of fabric and was told when I started making them that they weren't 'really' quilts. Never forgot it. 

to each his own. Red Heart has been argued on and off for ages. 

Glad some of the ladies see where I am coming from and agree.


----------



## LydiaKay (Apr 15, 2012)

grannygrey said:


> I so agree with you MotherHensRoost, the feel of the yarns do vary with different colours, and I think it is very strange too. This can be quite disappointing when you have a certain colour in mind to use.


Totally off topic but related to color, or colour, depending upon locale. I purchased some high end quality towels a number of years ago. They are red. I cannot get the funky smell out no matter how I launder them. Have any of you had trouble with certain dyes giving off odors? These will be moved to dog and car washing towels as soon as I can purchase new ones.


----------



## Alta Grama (Apr 16, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> I just don't like to see the sentence "I HATE' red yarn, as some of us have no choice because of the price and some of us like me use it because we like it.
> 
> It reminds me of the quilting world -when people who hand quilt don't really think that machine quilting is 'real quilting' . I am weird, because for my landscapes I used every kind of fabric and was told when I started making them that they weren't 'really' quilts. Never forgot it.
> 
> ...


My budget decides what yarns I can or cannot use. I always have to go for the sale or clearance items, whether in the store or online. The fine yarns aren't on sale often so I use the cheaper yarns for the most part. It's a matter of do I do one project with a wonderful yarn or many projects with yarn that will hopefully soften up with laundering. I've had good & bad luck with my "poorchases". Right now I'm making a scarf from a bundle of Caron's Mellowspun that I got at the thrift store and it feels harsh but I take what I can get and hope for the best. At least it doesn't split and it is easy to pick out errors quickly.


----------



## lkellison (Apr 23, 2011)

Oh yes, sure have run across yarns uncomfortable to knit with. I find yarn at thrift stores and buy it all, mostly they are fine to work with. This past week I was making a hat with a pattern new to me and yarn brand new to me (forgot what it was now). I was hating it. I usually make a hat in a day or two while watching tv, but this one sat quite a while. Yesterday I picked it up and did a few rows. I just did not like the way the hat looked and the yarn itself was looking thin and thready. The beginning of the hat/pattern wasn't looking good, either. I usually finish that kind of project and just don't do it again, but this time I yanked it off the needles and threw it into the trash: the hat, the pattern, and the remaining yarn! What a feeling of relief!! LOL


----------



## maxjones (Aug 2, 2011)

dachsmom said:


> Yes me too. I have found some yarns feel better knitted than on the skein. Plymouth encore is one. I like it much better knitted than just on the skein


I have noticed this with Encore also. It makes a nice finished product. I think some yarns change as they are handled. I also think it depends what your project is going to be. Some projects need stiffer yarns to maintain the structure of the garment. Around my neck I like soft yarns. There is a skein of yarn in my stash which is very popular right now....great patterns and color ways. It is so rough that I find myself putting it off for other projects. I think I saw that it softens as you use it, but I'm a fraud to try it. I bought it because I loved the pattern.


----------



## DorothyLWM (May 8, 2011)

Super Saver Red Heart is rough, and I won't use it. But they do have a soft yarn, and I like and use it a lot. 

I do order yarn online, trusting my favorite sites when they say it's super soft. I've found some wonderful yarns that way: Cascade Pima and Ultra Pima, Queensland Sugar Rush, Bernat Softee, Hobby Lobby's bamboo yarn, just to name a few that I've found online that feel Heavenly; and my fingers are quite sensitive.

I suspect there are others who have found other very nice soft yarns to work with.


----------



## uscgmom4 (Jul 6, 2012)

I refuse to use rough yarn!! Needs to be soft and workable!! Happy knitting!!


----------



## northampton (Jul 12, 2012)

Try putting mohair in fridge does stop flyaway but can do nothing with the thinness.
Suzanne UK


----------



## Giroldi (Feb 14, 2012)

Have a shawl half done. Yarn was given to me to make a prayer shawl but I just hate the brilliant colours and roughness of the yarn so have not finished it yet. I know I must but will probably take awhile.


----------



## Elaine C. (Jul 9, 2011)

MotherHensRoost said:


> I think I've learned an important lesson today. I've learned that the texture and feel of the yarn you are using is vital to the success of the project and especially to its completion. I recently did a Potato Chip scarf with a yarn that did not have any particular brand attached but suspect it was Red Heart. A nice shade of green but VERY rough feeling, hard on my hands, and just plain uncomfortable to work with. I could only knit for a few minutes and I'd put the scarf down and go on to something else. It took forever to finish because I hated working on it.
> 
> Yesterday, I started the same pattern with a lovely mohair that both looks good and feels good to the hand. I have already completed more of the scarf in a day than what I did in weeks with the rough yarn. And, what is more, I'm loving doing the project. It is turning out to be really pretty.
> 
> ...


I always go by feel when I am going to purchase yarn. If it doesn't feel good to my hand...I do not buy it. I want to enjoy what I am making.


----------



## KayCeee (Sep 13, 2012)

I've noticed this as well, but not everyone can afford the more pricey yarns. 
I have gotten to the point where I'd rather be able to make fewer things I am really pleased with rather than more things with yarns that I never end up liking the end results of anyway and then all my hard work was for naught. This is probably also why I enjoy so much doing miniatures. I can make my yarn go farther and get more knitting enjoyment all at the same time.


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

Felted items feel awful to my very tactile hands.

I love love love the feel of wood, especially if it's been finely sanded.

Except for the splitting, I like the way Caron's Simply Soft feels while knitting and then when the item is finished.

Good mohair feels like air to me.


----------



## DorothyLWM (May 8, 2011)

KayCeee said:


> I've noticed this as well, but not everyone can afford the more pricey yarns.
> I have gotten to the point where I'd rather be able to make fewer things I am really pleased with rather than more things with yarns that I never end up liking the end results of anyway and then all my hard word was for naught. This is probably also why I enjoy so much doing miniatures. I can make my yarn go farther and get more knitting enjoyment all at the same time.


I agree completely.


----------



## DorothyLWM (May 8, 2011)

Marny CA said:


> Felted items feel awful to my very tactile hands.
> 
> I love love love the feel of wood, especially if it's been finely sanded.
> 
> ...


I agree with you, too. I tried felting once, just don't enjoy using wool yarn in the first place, and don't enjoy the feel of the felted item.

But the finely polished wood needles, OH, I Love them.

I love Caron's Simply Soft, with so many beautiful colors, and such a soft feel, too. I have a collection of colors, made a loose, swingy sweater in blocks of different rainbow colors for a daughter. Very soft and cozy. I've found that it doesn't split as badly if a person doesn't use the sharper pointed needles, which I don't care for much anyway, unless I'm making lace.

Yes, the good mohair feels heavenly in the skein. I haven't started that project yet, I have so many ahead of it. I suspect it needs the sharper pointed needles?


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

MotherHensRoost said:


> I think I've learned an important lesson today. I've learned that the texture and feel of the yarn you are using is vital to the success of the project and especially to its completion. I recently did a Potato Chip scarf with a yarn that did not have any particular brand attached but suspect it was Red Heart. A nice shade of green but VERY rough feeling, hard on my hands, and just plain uncomfortable to work with. I could only knit for a few minutes and I'd put the scarf down and go on to something else. It took forever to finish because I hated working on it.
> 
> Yesterday, I started the same pattern with a lovely mohair that both looks good and feels good to the hand. I have already completed more of the scarf in a day than what I did in weeks with the rough yarn. And, what is more, I'm loving doing the project. It is turning out to be really pretty.
> 
> ...


Absolutely. I have stopped using Red Heart altogether because of the quality.


----------



## MotherHensRoost (May 23, 2012)

I have SO enjoyed all of your comments. So interesting to hear the different attitudes, suggestions, etc. Thanks so much for participating in this discussion. I've learned a lot.

Hugs to you all,

Maddi


----------



## quiltedbirds (Nov 11, 2011)

MotherHensRoost said:


> Pup lover said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, I am working on a scarf right now that my mom picked out for me to make for her and one of the yarns is a mohair. I dont like working with it its very very thin and hairy and sticks to everything and the ceiling fan blows it around when I sit in my recliner. I need to suck it up and get it done and off my needles. lol
> ...


What a good idea to knit the mohair along with the regular yarn. I have a stash of mohair that I want to knit into a coat, but didn't like the way it knitted on it's own. I'll give your method a go - many thanks for the tip.


----------



## DorothyLWM (May 8, 2011)

quiltedbirds said:


> MotherHensRoost said:
> 
> 
> > Pup lover said:
> ...


That IS a good idea. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## joanh8060 (Apr 22, 2011)

A very fiber savy woman once picked up a skein of yarn I was about to buy and rubbed it on my cheek. I bought the yarn anyway thinking it would soften when washed. It didn't was horrible. yarn was from an "All Sales Final" bargain bin so was not returnable. I eventually sent it to a charity shop. Joan 8060


----------



## BubbyIssaquah (Jul 5, 2011)

I would believe anybody with the good sense to live in a beautiful place like Sequim! And you're right about the feel of the yarn; I won't knit with any yarn that makes me uncomfortable. I also don't work on colors I don't like, but since I like most colors, it's almost a moot point. But colors put together are another matter..I suppose it's a matter of personal taste, but sometimes I see shawls or sweaters in colors that look very bad together in my personal opinion. Just using up stash is not a good enough reason to put together colors that are not happy together.


----------



## trisha 54 (Feb 24, 2012)

For me too the yarn has to feel right otherwise it is difficult to complete the project


----------



## MotherHensRoost (May 23, 2012)

Glad to help. Hope the added fingering yarn works for you as it did for me.

The instructor at the LYS I was going to at the time instructed me, that after blocking the pieces of the coat, I should lay each piece out on the table, cut pieces of nylon netting in the shape of each piece and tack it with long basting type stitches to the back of each piece. Not just around the edges but every few inches and all the way across, and all the way down each piece. I did this before stitching the coat together and having it lined by someone else. I was too chicken to do the satin lining myself. Anyway, it came out beautifully, did not ever stretch out of shape and is still pretty today. I gave it to a cousin who lives in California so I cannot post a picture. 

Hope this helps.

Maddi


----------



## MotherHensRoost (May 23, 2012)

joanh8060 said:


> A very fiber savy woman once picked up a skein of yarn I was about to buy and rubbed it on my cheek. I bought the yarn anyway thinking it would soften when washed. It didn't was horrible. yarn was from an "All Sales Final" bargain bin so was not returnable. I eventually sent it to a charity shop. Joan 8060


I understand that problem. Sounds like we both have the same problem...we don't listen!! In fact, sometimes my motto gets me into real trouble..."I may have my faults but being wrong ISN'T one of them"!! hee hee...only sometimes it doesn't turn out to be that funny...oh well, live and learn. HA!


----------



## MotherHensRoost (May 23, 2012)

BubbyIssaquah said:


> I would believe anybody with the good sense to live in a beautiful place like Sequim! And you're right about the feel of the yarn; I won't knit with any yarn that makes me uncomfortable. I also don't work on colors I don't like, but since I like most colors, it's almost a moot point. But colors put together are another matter..I suppose it's a matter of personal taste, but sometimes I see shawls or sweaters in colors that look very bad together in my personal opinion. Just using up stash is not a good enough reason to put together colors that are not happy together.


Ah ha, you are not all that far away from me. How nice. I always thought that Issaquah was pretty too. I've only been there a time or two and it was a long time ago but love the foresty look that is all around.....unless I have you confused with someplace else, I thought it looked like a lovely place to live.

I agree about colors needing to be pleasant to the eye and that they add to the pleasure of knitting. I love color. Not so much for the brown tones but the scarf I'm doing at the moment is a combination of black, rust, beige, gray and a bit of white and it is really pretty and interesting to work up.

Maddi


----------



## DorothyLWM (May 8, 2011)

BubbyIssaquah said:


> I would believe anybody with the good sense to live in a beautiful place like Sequim! And you're right about the feel of the yarn; I won't knit with any yarn that makes me uncomfortable. I also don't work on colors I don't like, but since I like most colors, it's almost a moot point. But colors put together are another matter..I suppose it's a matter of personal taste, but sometimes I see shawls or sweaters in colors that look very bad together in my personal opinion. Just using up stash is not a good enough reason to put together colors that are not happy together.


My grandmother was an artist, who told me that any color goes with any other color, as long as you do it correctly.

A soft orange or peach can be quite nice with either purple or green, if used in differing amounts also, but never so good are brilliant shades of orange with either of those colors. Nor is a cool pink pretty with an orange red, or a warm blue with a cool green, and so on. 
Royal blue and emerald green is one of the most beautiful blending of colors because they are both pure, true colors (though not both primary colors), especially if you add a bit of white to the mix for a visual triad, just as the right shade of red with the right shade of pink is beautiful, since pink is a light red, pretty when it's the same shade of warm or cool tones. 
Grandma said 'just look at a flower garden to see what color goes with green.' That would be almost any color, but I do not care for black combined with any dark or intense color: brown, green, red, or blue (navy), as I find those combinations too intense, just as all beige is too boring. And you will hardly see those combinations in a garden, unless it's a new mixed breed someone thought was a good idea. 
Just my thoughts, but I wince when I see a knit or crocheted item that is too full of too many intense/inharmonious colors, like someone was cleaning out a stash of odds and ends.


----------



## DorothyLWM (May 8, 2011)

MotherHensRoost said:


> BubbyIssaquah said:
> 
> 
> > I would believe anybody with the good sense to live in a beautiful place like Sequim! And you're right about the feel of the yarn; I won't knit with any yarn that makes me uncomfortable. I also don't work on colors I don't like, but since I like most colors, it's almost a moot point. But colors put together are another matter..I suppose it's a matter of personal taste, but sometimes I see shawls or sweaters in colors that look very bad together in my personal opinion. Just using up stash is not a good enough reason to put together colors that are not happy together.
> ...


Using the black with rust, beige, gray and white sounds very nice. You have varying degrees of intensity in that way and it should turn out very well. It would be nice to see a photo when you're done.


----------



## Billie Jo (Sep 13, 2012)

Since most of the yarn I play with is made by me for the project, I don't have a problem with using it. (Got started spinning my
own yarn because I could not afford to buy the good stuff.)
Getting fiber can be a problem, generally ask for a sample before ordering.


----------



## MotherHensRoost (May 23, 2012)

I have not had much luck posting pictures but I will try it again when I finish the scarf. It is going to be pretty, I think. Like I said, I'm not much into the warm colors but I do like what this is doing.

I bet your grandmother did beautiful work. Sure right about how colors go together. Interesting how times have changed. When I was a kid you would NEVER in a million years put blue and green together, nor would you ever use red and pink together, much less orange and pink. I would have gotten some really strange looks........


----------



## MotherHensRoost (May 23, 2012)

Billie Jo said:


> Since most of the yarn I play with is made by me for the project, I don't have a problem with using it. (Got started spinning my
> own yarn because I could not afford to buy the good stuff.)
> Getting fiber can be a problem, generally ask for a sample before ordering.


Now that sounds like fun to do. I understand not being able to buy the good stuff. Good for you. Now that is certainly known as "starting from scratch" and I'll bet your items are beautiful.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

I sometimes think that the feel of yarn doesn't help when making something for a baby if it doesn't feel the same after being washed. I have made a baby blanket using chenille and after it was washed it didn't feel the same any more.


----------



## dixieknits (Apr 12, 2011)

I totally agree with the importance of yarn texture and the color for enthusiasm to get going on something.


----------



## peachietrishie (Aug 26, 2012)

What I do is I try to keep a sample of the yarn I use, has the name on it and the number it is, then when I see a project I go to my samples and see how it is,how it feels and if I can use something else in the place of it,especially if the yarn is running over $5.00.When you have a project using 6 or more yarn, you are talking some money when I can do the same thing in place of the yarn they are suggesting and it will still turn out right


----------



## DorothyLWM (May 8, 2011)

MotherHensRoost said:


> I have not had much luck posting pictures but I will try it again when I finish the scarf. It is going to be pretty, I think. Like I said, I'm not much into the warm colors but I do like what this is doing.
> 
> I bet your grandmother did beautiful work. Sure right about how colors go together. Interesting how times have changed. When I was a kid you would NEVER in a million years put blue and green together, nor would you ever use red and pink together, much less orange and pink. I would have gotten some really strange looks........


And the ridiculous thing is: they would have been wrong. People are so prone to repeating "rules" without thinking them through. It takes a trail blazer to break those useless rules, and I'd have to say Grandma was a trail blazer, as her mother and grandmothers were before her.

She did make beautiful things, including china painting and waterpainted pictures. I got to take her china painted bowl set home for my artist daughter, and many of the grandchildren have one of her painted landscapes, myself included.

I remember reading a Sears catalog at Grandma's house when I was 5 years old (1950) and there was a dress with a royal blue and emerald green plaid full skirt and Peter Pan collar, and a sleeveless white top with plaid piping around the armholes. If I had been the right size, and Mom said yes, it would have been mine. Not that I remember it all that well.... ; ) But it did show me what she knew and opened my mind about color combinations.


----------



## BubbyIssaquah (Jul 5, 2011)

Take a look at the brilliant color combinations in traditional Scotch tartans to appreciate the use of color in fiber arts.


----------



## funthreads623 (May 25, 2011)

yes, I agree; well said.


----------



## DorothyLWM (May 8, 2011)

BubbyIssaquah said:


> Take a look at the brilliant color combinations in traditional Scotch tartans to appreciate the use of color in fiber arts.


Sure. I hadn't thought about that angle, but Grandpa and Grandma were of Scottish & Irish descent (to a large extent). Who would be more likely to make use of bright colors and combinations than people who live in countries where it rains so often. The colors they used would make them happier when the days were wet and/or gloomy.

Plus her artist's eye, of course.


----------



## Jesemi (Nov 29, 2011)

Whenever I buy yarn I always feel it and then rub it against my face. If it feels okay against my face then I know I will enjoy working with it and wearing it


----------



## DorothyLWM (May 8, 2011)

funthreads623 said:


> yes, I agree; well said.


Thank you. : )


----------



## MotherHensRoost (May 23, 2012)

Now I can just see that dress with the navy and green. Some of those things were being done in 1950, and the Peter Pan collar. Brings back memories. I was just going into high school about that time, guess it was a year later than that. I graduated in 1954.

How wonderful that you have her painted treasures. Nothing like having the old things from Grandma.


----------



## ginger c (Apr 8, 2012)

I 100% agree.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Yep! There are just some yarns I won't use! Hands hate it!


----------



## gcossairt (Jun 20, 2012)

Maudie, you are SOOOOOOO right!!!


----------



## orcagrandma (Mar 30, 2012)

What in the world do you think my stash is made of? Terrible feeling yarn leftovers and a granny square afghan that I cannot bring myself to finish because the yarn is rough. It is even hard to pull the yarn through the stitch. I have a few good yarns in my stash and will use them to send in swaps simply because I bought the yarn to use in an intricate pattern and lost interest in it, but most all the other yarns are too rough and I wouldn't give them to anyone, not even to finish. Most are Red Heart. I have noticed that some of the new Red Heart yarns are much softer but all the old yarns are terrible to use. They might be the sturdiest though. I have a yarn that I am knitting my daughter a shawl in that is to die for. It is a "Yarn Bee" Cameo yarn made in Turkey. It is a pain to have to rip but the feel is beyond wonderful. Only think is I could brain my daughter for not getting enough yarn to finish it and now the same yarn with the same color name in no way shape or form matches. It has no dye lot so will have to find a chocolate color or some contrast color one of the same type of yarn to finish it or else make it shorter than called for. It will be pretty no matter.


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

Speaking of colors:
I've been told that the "Mona Lisa" portrait was once a big challenge for Artists to try and achieve the correct color of her lips. 
Come to find out it was the surrounding colors that created the effect of the color of her lips. 
And now you know something new about colors bringing out intensity or calming them down .


----------



## DorothyLWM (May 8, 2011)

MotherHensRoost said:


> Now I can just see that dress with the navy and green. Some of those things were being done in 1950, and the Peter Pan collar. Brings back memories. I was just going into high school about that time, guess it was a year later than that. I graduated in 1954.
> 
> How wonderful that you have her painted treasures. Nothing like having the old things from Grandma.


You're so right, and they are beautiful and a joy to have. : )


----------



## DorothyLWM (May 8, 2011)

Cheryl Jaeger said:


> Speaking of colors:
> I've been told that the "Mona Lisa" portrait was once a big challenge for Artists to try and achieve the correct color of her lips.
> Come to find out it was the surrounding colors that created the effect of the color of her lips.
> And now you know something new about colors bringing out intensity or calming them down .


Oh absolutely! Blue is restful, and nice for bedrooms, Red is great for a fun/family room, I like a light, soft peach color for the front rooms' walls, with green and dark rust accents because I feel like it's a warm and inviting atmosphere. Yellow and green are nice in the bathroom for a wake up shower. IMO

I hadn't heard that about Mona Lisa. That's very interesting, and much like using seasonal color coding for a person's most flattering wardrobe colors. The wrong color on a person can make a person look tired, and their skin look too sallow, grayish or green while their best colors will make them look younger and awake with a good healthy color. It's really fun to play with fabric squares to see which looks best on a person. Often, the best colors for a person's complexion will be their favorite colors, probably because every time they've worn it, they looked better, so felt better. Maybe even seeing the color makes them happier, so it helps make them look better.

They could have tried laying/draping different colored fabrics under Mona Lisa's face to analyze her, even if it didn't affect her happiness. :lol: Some historian said it's believed the lady had the mysterious smile because she was an expectant mother, and that gave her the smile like she had a secret as pregnancy might not have been considered appropriate to be talked about in that area in those days.


----------



## DorothyLWM (May 8, 2011)

orcagrandma said:


> What in the world do you think my stash is made of? Terrible feeling yarn leftovers and a granny square afghan that I cannot bring myself to finish because the yarn is rough. It is even hard to pull the yarn through the stitch. I have a few good yarns in my stash and will use them to send in swaps simply because I bought the yarn to use in an intricate pattern and lost interest in it, but most all the other yarns are too rough and I wouldn't give them to anyone, not even to finish. Most are Red Heart. I have noticed that some of the new Red Heart yarns are much softer but all the old yarns are terrible to use. They might be the sturdiest though. I have a yarn that I am knitting my daughter a shawl in that is to die for. It is a "Yarn Bee" Cameo yarn made in Turkey. It is a pain to have to rip but the feel is beyond wonderful. Only think is I could brain my daughter for not getting enough yarn to finish it and now the same yarn with the same color name in no way shape or form matches. It has no dye lot so will have to find a chocolate color or some contrast color one of the same type of yarn to finish it or else make it shorter than called for. It will be pretty no matter.


If I had yarn that was so unusable I didn't even want to take it to Goodwill, I would cut a bunch of it into 3 or 4 inch pieces or little longer, or have a child/grandchild sit and do it, to put out in the early spring when the birds would be very happy to find those pieces to help make their nests. I wouldn't use bright colors for that, except maybe leaf green so the nest wouldn't be too visible to predators. At least it would be good for something that way. It could make birds happy for the rest of your life.


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

And yet another lesson on color!!!
And Smiles ;-)


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

BubbyIssaquah said:


> Take a look at the brilliant color combinations in traditional Scotch tartans to appreciate the use of color in fiber arts.


A very good point that the brilliant color combinations compliment each other. 
I would guess that each color used is from the same intensity of the color wheel.


----------



## Moon Loomer (Jul 18, 2011)

LydiaKay said:


> grannygrey said:
> 
> 
> > I so agree with you MotherHensRoost, the feel of the yarns do vary with different colours, and I think it is very strange too. This can be quite disappointing when you have a certain colour in mind to use.
> ...


Try a couple of washes with a washing soda or Borax these help with odors. Moon Loomer


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

I use all kinds of yarn. I use a lot of Red Heart for kids stuff because it can take the rough treatment and go in the wash every week and still look good. For something that gets easy care I use better yarn. Color matters most to me.


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

I agree completely, the feel of the yarn in hand is often more important than price or brand name. I've felt some pricey yarns that were rough to the touch and passed on them.


----------



## orcagrandma (Mar 30, 2012)

DorothyLWM-Happy birds, happy birds. LOL! No it isn't quite that bad just exagerating but it is really bad stuff. I guess it would be good for a cat bed. LOL


----------



## DorothyLWM (May 8, 2011)

orcagrandma said:


> DorothyLWM-Happy birds, happy birds. LOL! No it isn't quite that bad just exagerating but it is really bad stuff. I guess it would be good for a cat bed. LOL


Haha, but you'd still have to suffer through making the darn thing. You know how cats are, they won't necessarily appreciate all that trouble. 
Although, a person could use a pillow case, or make a similar cloth case, pull the strands of 1 to 3 skeins (depending on how large your cat is) open to make a fluffy round pillow shape, put into the case, pin the corners under, and you'd have a nice cat bed without tons of time spent. 
And it wouldn't be hard to unpin, pull out the yarn, freshen and fluff it in the dryer while you wash the pillow cover; then re-stuff and pin. That could be a really easy, good use of the yarn for anyone who has a cat in their home.


----------



## Moon Loomer (Jul 18, 2011)

DorothyLWM said:


> orcagrandma said:
> 
> 
> > DorothyLWM-Happy birds, happy birds. LOL! No it isn't quite that bad just exagerating but it is really bad stuff. I guess it would be good for a cat bed. LOL
> ...


Make a cat tree and wrap the parts with the offending yarn. I made one, it uses up oodles of yarn and the cat rubbed all over it and purred! A very good use for an rough yarn. Moon Loomer


----------



## dec2057 (May 30, 2011)

Yes, absolutely. I knit a lot of items for charity for ReliefShare.org and some of the knitting was sheer agony because of the yarn available that was donated in so I didn't have a choice, I just had to use it. I've done the same pattern later with better yarn and it was a delight to make. Yarn choices really do matter. Always use the very best yarn you available. I actually get the knitting done a lot faster with nicer yarn and enjoy it instead of having aching hands and having to take breaks.



MotherHensRoost said:


> I think I've learned an important lesson today. I've learned that the texture and feel of the yarn you are using is vital to the success of the project and especially to its completion. I recently did a Potato Chip scarf with a yarn that did not have any particular brand attached but suspect it was Red Heart. A nice shade of green but VERY rough feeling, hard on my hands, and just plain uncomfortable to work with. I could only knit for a few minutes and I'd put the scarf down and go on to something else. It took forever to finish because I hated working on it.
> 
> Yesterday, I started the same pattern with a lovely mohair that both looks good and feels good to the hand. I have already completed more of the scarf in a day than what I did in weeks with the rough yarn. And, what is more, I'm loving doing the project. It is turning out to be really pretty.
> 
> ...


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

This is the trouble with ordering yarn online and unsure of exactly what the yarn is like. I ordered some wool/silk, thinking it would be soft. So harsh, I'm making a poncho (outerwear) because I can't use it for anything next to my skin. It also goes from thin to thick, not what I expected. Taking a long long time to finish this poncho . . .


----------



## 37716 (Sep 27, 2011)

Maybe the feel of the yarn is why some unfinished items wind up in bags at the thrift stores. I recently finished a cable pattern sweater that felt hard after it was done. Putting it through the washer and dryer made it so soft and pretty!


----------



## MsMac (Jan 13, 2011)

I totally agree! We have horses and buy the really large round bales of hay to feed. I had the bright idea a while back to use the hay string that binds them during the last round or two when the bales are being made to make crochet market bags. What better to use than something strong? BAD IDEA!!! Some hay string is nylon and very soft, some is a small twine and some is jute. Very rough on the hands. I bet I didn't even get 10 rounds into my bag before I decided this was definitely the wrong material to be using. I'm waiting on some of the soft stuff before attempting it again!


----------



## DorothyLWM (May 8, 2011)

Moon Loomer said:


> DorothyLWM said:
> 
> 
> > orcagrandma said:
> ...


That's a great idea! A person could do both or either and have a happy cat. Besides the cat tree would likely be a nicer color.


----------



## wilbo (Feb 16, 2011)

Just the other day I picked up some Angel by Premier Yarns and began a vest for my granddaughter. It was so soft and just glided on my needles. It was a pleasure. I had been knitting with a bulky that was a bit rough earlier in the week and the contrast made me stop and take notice. Your point is a valid one. We should choose yarns we love to work with so our efforts don't become a struggle.


----------



## DorothyLWM (May 8, 2011)

wilbo said:


> Just the other day I picked up some Angel by Premier Yarns and began a vest for my granddaughter. It was so soft and just glided on my needles. It was a pleasure. I had been knitting with a bulky that was a bit rough earlier in the week and the contrast made me stop and take notice. Your point is a valid one. We should choose yarns we love to work with so our efforts don't become a struggle.


I checked out their page and the Angel yarn. They have some very pretty colors. I marked it as a favorite page. Thanks for the information.


----------



## MotherHensRoost (May 23, 2012)

Me too, looks nice. Thank you.

Maddi


----------



## me2memeinVT (Mar 5, 2011)

I have tubs of stash all because i bought it long ago when we didn't have as many available soft yarns. Now I have been giving it to charities and my husband doesn't understand. Until he becomes a knitter he never will!! If I spend time to knit a project, i want to love it enough so i would wear it or dress a baby in it!-so i will buy more yarn as I plan my projects.


----------



## orcagrandma (Mar 30, 2012)

Well I guess my little Ziggy is in for a granny square fluffy bed. Hope she likes it. LOL


----------



## barbyjones (Sep 2, 2012)

I'm with you on this one, I have to feel the yarn. I bought Red Heart One Pound of Love recently. After I got it home and pulled out about 8 inches of the yarn I couldn't stand to touch it. It gave me the willies. I ended up taking it back and returning it for different yarn.


----------



## MotherHensRoost (May 23, 2012)

When I went shopping a couple days ago I saw that and felt the same way. I did, however, like Lion Brand "Pound of Love". Have not purchased that as yet but will be doing so I think. Have a couple baby blankets in mind but I think it would make a nice afghan too if we could get it in different colors. The pattern I am doing calls for two strands held together so it should be a nice warm, dense blanket.


----------



## DorothyLWM (May 8, 2011)

MotherHensRoost said:


> When I went shopping a couple days ago I saw that and felt the same way. I did, however, like Lion Brand "Pound of Love". Have not purchased that as yet but will be doing so I think. Have a couple baby blankets in mind but I think it would make a nice afghan too if we could get it in different colors. The pattern I am doing calls for two strands held together so it should be a nice warm, dense blanket.


Oh yes, there's a great difference between Red Heart pound of love and Lion Brand pound of love. I've used a number of Lion Brand yarns, and will again, as I've never been disappointed.

Granted, more expensive yarns (bamboo, seacell, and so on) are marvelous for a small projects, (I LOVE them actually) or if money is not an object (I've already spent too much collecting nice needles) but Lion Brand has nice moderately priced yarns, and is a great company to deal with.

I know some people have fussed about Homespun, but, when I start a project with Homespun, I put a knot at the end of the yarn so it doesn't ravel. Simple. I also use a bamboo needle with a blunt point (Crystal Palace would be perfect for Homespun, as it is super smooth) It makes a wonderfully soft, warm vest, poncho, afghan, etc. and they have beautiful shades in a large variety.

That said, I am also Very happy that KnitPicks now has some very nice non-wool yarns available (always hoping for more colors). 
Cascade also has some very nice non-wool yarn--Pima Tencel and Ultra Pima, in very pretty colors. I have a stash of those two yarns to work my way through, and then intend to check out KnitPicks new yarns for future projects.


----------



## peachietrishie (Aug 26, 2012)

I


----------



## MotherHensRoost (May 23, 2012)

DorothyLWM said:


> MotherHensRoost said:
> 
> 
> > When I went shopping a couple days ago I saw that and felt the same way. I did, however, like Lion Brand "Pound of Love". Have not purchased that as yet but will be doing so I think. Have a couple baby blankets in mind but I think it would make a nice afghan too if we could get it in different colors. The pattern I am doing calls for two strands held together so it should be a nice warm, dense blanket.
> ...


I am really glad to have confirmation on the Lion Brand yarns. I'll be getting some Pound of Love when I can. I have some HomeSpun that I don't know what to do with yet. Maybe slippers, don't know. Does Homespun stretch out after a time? I have the feeling that it might.

Thanks for all of your input. I sure appreciate it.


----------



## maschwar (Aug 23, 2012)

I learned early on about the cheaper yarns. My sister-in-law crocheted me a lovely afghan, but I just have it on the back of my sofa because the fibers in it are so rough and they are not pleasing to snuggle up with. I guess it is a question of what is more important to the knitter - thread quality or cost savings.


----------



## DorothyLWM (May 8, 2011)

MotherHensRoost said:


> DorothyLWM said:
> 
> 
> > MotherHensRoost said:
> ...


I think it holds up Very well. I've made a few vests from it, and they're holding up well. The item will get a kind of softer, melded together look after it's been washed a few times, but I made afghans for each of my daughters the first year Homespun came out, and they're still fine, being used every day.

It's so soft and cozy, and pretty. Don't let naysayers scare you away. Just knot the ends, and use soft tipped needles. It works up quickly, I think you'll enjoy it.

Oh, and no, I haven't noticed any stretching. If it did, it was so slight, I didn't see it. I used probably about a size 9 needle, I would guess. If the knitting is not too loose, it would be less likely to stretch, I'd say.


----------



## MotherHensRoost (May 23, 2012)

DorothyLWM said:


> MotherHensRoost said:
> 
> 
> > DorothyLWM said:
> ...


I will take your advice for sure. I do love the feel of it and I bet it does make you cozy on a cool evening. Probably will make a nice warm baby sweater too. A little bulky maybe but soft and warm. Do you recall how many skeins it took to make the afghans? I bet I can find patterns that will tell me that also. Thanks so much for your help.


----------



## DorothyLWM (May 8, 2011)

Wow, I'm not sure, 9 skeins maybe? or 11? It's been a LONG time.


----------



## MotherHensRoost (May 23, 2012)

DorothyLWM said:


> Wow, I'm not sure, 9 skeins maybe? or 11? It's been a LONG time.


That gives me an idea. Thanks.


----------



## DorothyLWM (May 8, 2011)

MotherHensRoost said:


> DorothyLWM said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, I'm not sure, 9 skeins maybe? or 11? It's been a LONG time.
> ...


You bet!


----------



## Marina Pearson (Sep 15, 2012)

I so agree! The feel and look of the yarn can be so inspiring.


----------



## alwilda (Apr 14, 2011)

i just finished an afghan with red heart royal blue yarn, i hated doing it mainly cuz of the yarn but also cuz i didn't want to do it. Now I need to remember to fill the yarn before I buy it.


----------



## alwilda (Apr 14, 2011)

i just had another thought. why does red heart make that yarn is rough? is it for rugs or something. you would think they would know it isn't good to work with.


----------



## orcagrandma (Mar 30, 2012)

alwida-Beats me. I wonder if many have complained. Maybe it washs up softer or it is really sturdy. I just know I don't intend to buy the plain Redheart anymore. There are some much softer and less expensive yarn out their that I do love.


----------



## gina (Jan 18, 2011)

Very true Maddy. A different color can feel like a different yarn. Usually darker colors are rougher.


----------



## MotherHensRoost (May 23, 2012)

Yes, the dye they use is often the cause of the rough feeling and I have found that it does not soften as much as I think it shuold after washing. Now that IS a mystery....why does each color of dye feel so different. Does not seem reasonable to me and I just don't get that.

Think I will steer clear of Red Heart OR at least take another KP's suggestion to touch my cheek with it before I purchase. They do have the best color selections of anyone out there though.....drat!!!


----------



## Moon Loomer (Jul 18, 2011)

MotherHensRoost said:


> Yes, the dye they use is often the cause of the rough feeling and I have found that it does not soften as much as I think it shuold after washing. Now that IS a mystery....why does each color of dye feel so different. Does not seem reasonable to me and I just don't get that.
> 
> Think I will steer clear of Red Heart OR at least take another KP's suggestion to touch my cheek with it before I purchase. They do have the best color selections of anyone out there though.....drat!!!


The variations of softness I have found in the same color different skeins, from color to color of the same fiber, and sometimes it is personal preference. At my local yarn store I had tested a skein, rejected it, it felt like a "pot scrubber". Picked up by someone who thought it wonderfully soft!??? Moon Loomer


----------



## Billie Jo (Sep 13, 2012)

Think of each color as a different chemical recipe, if you mix colors
then the recipe has more chemicals added to get the new color. If
you make a stronger color (brighter or darker) you must and even
more chemicals, and the more and different chemicals affect the
fibers in the yarn and how the finished yarn will feel.


----------



## Kuddles60 (Aug 28, 2012)

Wow, you are right... the darker colors ARE rougher to the touch... never really thought about that. good idea to touch it to one's cheek first. 
mmm, I've gotten some looks at the grocery as I sniff the cantaloupes, tomatoes, and strawberries... guess they will wonder why I am loving up to the yarn in Michaels...LOL!



MotherHensRoost said:


> Yes, the dye they use is often the cause of the rough feeling and I have found that it does not soften as much as I think it shuold after washing. Now that IS a mystery....why does each color of dye feel so different. Does not seem reasonable to me and I just don't get that.
> 
> Think I will steer clear of Red Heart OR at least take another KP's suggestion to touch my cheek with it before I purchase. They do have the best color selections of anyone out there though.....drat!!!


----------



## iridger (Jun 17, 2012)

I agree with you there. I don't know enough about yarn types to know which yarns are soft or not. I too have to give the yarns I buy the 'touch/feel' test.


----------



## Moon Loomer (Jul 18, 2011)

Kuddles60 said:


> Wow, you are right... the darker colors ARE rougher to the touch... never really thought about that. good idea to touch it to one's cheek first.
> mmm, I've gotten some looks at the grocery as I sniff the cantaloupes, tomatoes, and strawberries... guess they will wonder why I am loving up to the yarn in Michaels...LOL!
> 
> 
> ...


I just picked (maybe that should be caped?!!?) 3 skeins each of a darker purple and a lighter purple, for a project. The dark bin were all soft but the bin of lighter ones put me to the test to find 3 soft ones to match the soft of the dark ones as the pattern called for 2 strands to be used as one and one strand of each shade for the 2 strands. So test the softness skein by skein. The project is for after the holidays but the sale and coupon are now. I can not help it.. Ho ho. Moon Loomer


----------



## brenco63 (Nov 10, 2011)

Yes definitely. It also applies to toy making. The first few knitted toys were made with inexpensive acrylic wool. Not very pleasant to knit with and it starts to look shabby after a short while. I am now more selective in my choices and would rather try and get a good wool on sale which wil last longer. To me texture and feel is just as important as look and colour.


----------

